# Richmond Park



## jahlive905 (21 Sep 2015)

Never been to Richmond Park before. Does anyone have any tips for a good cycle out around there? Where's a good place to start and would you usually just do laps of the park? And any decent cafes/pubs around to make a day of it?


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Sep 2015)

jahlive905 said:


> Never been to Richmond Park before. Does anyone have any tips for a good cycle out around there? Where's a good place to start and would you usually just do laps of the park? And any decent cafes/pubs around to make a day of it?



The cafe at Roehampton gate is a massive rip-off. There are generally 2 'outer' routes. One is off road on a shared path, it has 10mph speed restrictions on some sections. Plenty of joggers, people with doggies etc. Can be handled on a hybrid, so nothing too rough. Best time to go would be early morning, midweek daytime or in the evening. Sat or Sun morning, it will be super busy. The other circular route is on the roads. Same timings apply for levels of use. I like riding around there at night in the winter (you will need good lights). The Eastern section of the park is generally flatter and the Western side is elevated, there are a couple of steepish hills per lap, depending on where you start and which direction you travel. You can cut through the park half way along and do half laps 'Ballet school loops' to avoid the climbs, if so inclined (no pun). there's also a narrow path that runs from the centre of the park (close to a hot dog stand) to the outer road on the West side - Ham Cross. I would suggest it's a great place to ride. The routes can be as easy or hard as you like and with some imagination there are a lot of variations in route, distance, climbing, surface. Plus the views are great - considering it's proximity to London.

It's also a great place to go for a picnic or a walk to have a bit of an explore. You can get under/across the A3 and into Wimbledon common also.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2015)

Also.. do take a lock if you are planning on leaving your bike unattended at any of the cafe stops even if just popping in quickly.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

Pembroke Lodge is also overpriced for cakes, but very nice. It's got scads of history. My favourite bit is it's origin. If you've ever seen the movie The Madness of George V III, early in his madness he sexually assaults the Queen's lady in waiting, Lady Pembroke. The building was his apology to her, after he recovered. 

There's also ice cream and snack bar outside Pembroke Lodge.

When you are in need of a sit down with an drink, head straight out Richmond gate and straight through both mini roundabouts. Very shortly you'll have the delightful view of the Thames valley on your left, and the equally delightful Roebuck public house on your right. Drinks can be enjoyed on the public terrace, while watching the view. Decent pub food there too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Sep 2015)

There are lots of big hairy things with massive antlers roaming around. Don't ride into them, they are solid, and easily annoyed.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2015)

I go in at Roehampton Gate and go round anti-clockwise. Sawyer Hill is long but not particularly steep until the last minute. The view of London from the top is worth pausing for. The next challenge for me is Dark Hill which is very short , a bit bendy, overhung by trees and a bit brutal for me personally. I tend to stop for an expresso from the cabin in the carpark at the top of Broomfield Hill before gripping the bars tightly and gritting my teeth for a fast, illegal, bendy decent of Broomfield Hill. I've never managed more than 34 mph. Ronnie Pickering types often pass me a good ten mph faster. It's a bit daft really. People get killed there.

It's a great eight(ish) mile circuit in pleasant country....and the deer are fun to look at. BTW, look out for the kamikaze badgers when it gets dark.....
Edit: In the winter, cars are locked out quite early in the evening but walkers, cyclists, skaters, runners and other oddballs have access all through the night. It's a magic place to ride in the darkness and the peace with just a glimpse of herds of deer in as they are lit up by your front light. I can't remember the car free times, but it's something like from 5pm in December. It'll be published on the Royal Parks website. Give it a go.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Pembroke Lodge is also overpriced for cakes, but very nice. It's got scads of history. My favourite bit is it's origin. If you've ever seen the movie The Madness of *George V*, early in his madness he sexually assaults the Queen's lady in waiting, Lady Pembroke. The building was his apology to her, after he recovered.



Was that a sequel?

(thanks for the history tip though)


----------



## jefmcg (3 Oct 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Was that a sequel?
> 
> (thanks for the history tip though)


You're welcome.

But you made me realise I got the number wrong. George III, not V. Oops.

Still, when you're King of England, you've got better things to do than to go around remembering your bloody number.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Very shortly you'll have the delightful view of the Thames valley on your left, and the equally delightful Roebuck public house on your right. Drinks can be enjoyed on the public terrace, while watching the view. Decent pub food there too.



Gosh, that brings back memories of my student days 40+ years ago. After a hard night's crawling the pubs in Richmond, rounding off the evening with one of the Roebuck's steak pies before staggering down the hill and across the bridge to the Twickers side.


----------

